# Rib Racks



## CrownPoint210 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hi Everybody!

My family wants me to smoke a large amount of ribs, since I've only been at this for about a year I've only done one or two at once but they want me to do 4.  My wife bought me these rib racks off Amazono to where I can fit more ribs effectively.  Has anybody used these before and were the results the same, different, better?  I can see how the ribs being perpendicular to the grates can provide more smoke movement.  Thank you for your input and thoughts in advance!


----------



## fivetricks (Oct 10, 2019)

I like using them when I've got a bunch of racks to do.

Can be a PITA if you wrap your ribs. I don't so they work just fine for me. They're actually quite nice if you have a smoker that requires you to shuffle your ribs around due to uneven temps and so on.


----------



## kevin james (Oct 10, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I like using them when I've got a bunch of racks to do.
> 
> Can be a PITA if you wrap your ribs. I don't so they work just fine for me. They're actually quite nice if you have a smoker that requires you to shuffle your ribs around due to uneven temps and so on.



I've been thinking about getting a rib rack too and was wondering what to do since I _do_ wrap my ribs... but then I kind of thought, why couldn't I use the rib rack for the time the ribs are directly in the smoke, then once wrapped, just stack the individually wrapped racks in a pile, then put the rib rack back in once the ribs are unwrapped for the last hour of the 3, 2, 1 method. I would think that would work just fine.... unless I'm missing something.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2019)

Stacking in a pile will change the amount of heat to the ones in the middle of the pile. They won't get as much heat and not cook to same temp as the others. Just my $.02 I to don't wrap try it you might like it.

Warren


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2019)

I used a rib rack several times, works when you need the room

Gary


----------



## kevin james (Oct 10, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Stacking in a pile will change the amount of heat to the ones in the middle of the pile. They won't get as much heat and not cook to same temp as the others. Just my $.02 I to don't wrap try it you might like it.
> 
> Warren


Ok, that makes sense. With four racks though, you could go two wide and stack only two high.. so there wouldn't be any in the middle. Maybe that wouldn't be so bad... but maybe I'm wrong lol


----------



## sandyut (Oct 10, 2019)

I used the racks for years on my 14" WSM.  they work great.  I didn't notice any difference in the cook.  I just made sure there was an air gap between them.  they can flop onto each other a little.  wrapping and racking can be a pita. i usually just creatively stacked.  now i have a bigger rig and just lay them out.  enjoy the large cook!  

Hope the ribs are great.  you will be fine.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 10, 2019)

I used a rack to smoke four racks of baby backs  when I needed room on the other side of the grill for chicken, was feeding a crowd. They came out great and I won't hesitate to use the rack again if needed. I didn't wrap them that day, but I have tried wrapping the ribs since. If I'm going to sauce the ribs I'll wrap. I also like going naked all the way thru the smoke sometimes, seems to be a firmer and heavier bark. Never hurts to try something new out. RAY


----------



## rjob (Oct 10, 2019)

Have used vertical racks for large cooks. Works well. Find the racks a bit easier for rib removal just grab and go. To prevent ribs from leaning over use long bamboo skewers between racks of ribs.
If you sauce your ribs vertical racks would be an issue. We rub and no sauce.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the like JC in GB it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 10, 2019)

Like Sandyut said, make sure there's an air gap around the racks. My rib rack will hold 5, but it crowds the ribs. I've actually put 3 in the rack and leaned the other two against the ends of the rib rack.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 10, 2019)

Thanks for the likes CrownPoint they are appreciated.

Warren


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 10, 2019)

I used them a couple times, no problems, came out the same as laying flat.I also don't wrap my ribs, I don't know if it makes a difference but I always put the thicker side of the ribs up.


----------



## Crunch1224 (Nov 10, 2019)

im 20 minutes from crown point indiana lol


----------

